# Strange Dreams/Nightmares



## Linzys (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah..Making this thread because I had a particularly disturbing nightmare last night. It still gives me chills to think about.




My nightmare:

I was at some sort of festival in what appeared to be a very urban area. There was a mother and her probably three or two year old daughter, and the daughter was having a fit over something. In anger, she hit her head on a wall. When her mother didn't react, she continued until suddenly her very skull splintered, she screamed and cried hysterically (that's an understatement...) and her mother (and my mom, who was there I guess) Just went 'Oh, shit.' and laughed as though she had simply fallen on her bottom. They didn't freak out or anything, but I was absolutely horrified. I bolted from the spot and ran to find a trooper or a cop or someone who could help. I was yelling at the top of my voice, so loud that it hurt, 'POLICE! POLICE!' and I couldn't find anyone to save the baby. Just an endless crowd that seemed to be unable to hear me. 
Eventually, a state trooper I guess, came to my call. I told him what was wrong and he rushed to the spot where the child lay in a pool of blood and people stood by watching as though helpless, and gradually left to go home as the day turned to dusk. The trooper was calling a lot of different people, and eventually some paramedics came, and said that it was too late and nothing could be done. The child even got up and crawled a short distance, not making a sound, and then fell back to the ground. The paramedic said 'It's just a nerve spasm. She's dead.' I couldn't stop crying.. I laid down next to the baby and held her hand. Then I woke up. Or dreamed that I woke up. In the dream, I was in a strange house and it was dark. I went downstairs and told my friend Hannah about the nightmare, then laid down on her bed and fell asleep again. 

That's when I really woke up.

..Yeah.


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 22, 2008)

OOH I had a quasi-nightmare too that I'm _sure_ I've had at least once before. I remember it being very vivid while I was having it, but I don't really remember the details now. It was in a sort of haunted house that was in a mall, only it was definitely not a standard, run-of-the-mill haunted house where ghosts pop out at you. It was more of a surreal "you're gradually going insane" type experience, where all this stuff gradually changed when you weren't looking. It was quite disturbing. Anyway, eventually I chickened out and went to a Panera that was right next door. :P

There are a lot of good dreams that I remember and don't feel like typing up now. Although, it seems that almost all of my dreams take place at a summer camp/school setting, or just any place where adults watch over a bunch of kids. Dunno why this is.


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Aug 22, 2008)

Well, a weird dream I had involved me being disguised as a boy. It was really strange. I remember riding on a motorcycle with a couple of guys from my school to my house. Oh, and when I needed fitting clothing for the disguise I remember being in a change room with a bunch of guy's clothes and accusing the clothing for them all being the same as I held up two shirts with the exact same designs only with two different four digit numbers on them. 

Afterwards it skipped to me going into the Harbour Inn to catch Darkrai in a once-in-a-lifetime chance and finding out that I didn't have enough Dusk Balls. And I kept on saving a lot.


----------



## Linzys (Aug 22, 2008)

Lol. 

Anyway, my dreams are usually more fun and interesting than scary. They usually take place in a surreal, dusk or dawn lit version of my town or San Francisco, and I'm walking around inside enormous, neon-lit malls with amazing stuff and endless things to find and explore and it's a lot of fun. Sometimes my dreams take place on labyrinthine cruise ships and stuff too, with a lot of halls and interesting rooms and stuff.


----------



## Stormecho (Aug 22, 2008)

Hm. I had a dream recently of taking this extremely long route to get to a tournament of some sort. Half of the dream is spent traveling there, and when I do get there, it turns out to be a festival, with a Pokemon League. So, I go onto this chairlift and start chatting with a contender, apparently deciding to join. Checking my Pokemon, I have a level 80 Feraligatr, two level 9 Magnemite and some others which I couldn't remember, but were significantly lower. It turns out I need to register, and I miraculously get out of the lift (despite being extremely high in the air), register, hurry back to said lift and continue onward. Then I do win the tournament, and get attacked by someone on the way back. I woke up after that with an immense urge to train as hard as I could to bring up my Pokemon's levels and to play Pokemon Stadium 2. ...Which I'm doing at the moment. XD

I lately seem to have dreams involving me getting attacked/dying at the end, despite them not being nightmares. O_o Too lazy to list another one that has me being hurt, though.


----------



## cheesecake (Aug 22, 2008)

I once had a dream many years ago where my family and I were at a local Jewel, and there were some dinosaurs on the loose so we had to hide from them. Really werid, lol.


----------



## Lucariking (Aug 22, 2008)

I once had a dream that I jumped in a pool of water 1000 feet deep. I drowned to death and then a strange cresent moon creature with wings and arms carried me to my house and put me in my bed. 

Thats when I woke up.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Aug 22, 2008)

Strange dreams? I've had Loooaads. I had a really bizarre/ freaky one a few weeks ago.

Earliest I can remember involved this bush that was my kid (No, I don't understand this.), me and my mum lived in a house with some strange fat rapist (Once again I am confused). Anyways, one year christmas came along, and my mum cut down the bush and trimmed it into a christmas tree shape. I then stole about a hundred bucks and left the house (angrily), and went downtown, across a bridge, when this girl who was apparently a friend of mine walked over and started walking with me, so we went to the park, and in part of the park, past a field, was a Lake, with a mangrove next to it, the roots were a bridge. A python came and I think it might have ate someone, I can't remember, maybe it just left.  So we went farther into the park and arrived at a graveyard.  Then even further there was a giant underground cavern with a lake in it. It was blue, and there were crystals popping out all over the place.  My friend let her Natu out, and I told the Natu to transform me into a Milotic.  After being tuned into Milotic, I went on a Rampage and killed everyone in the cavern (my friend had vanished xD) then the dungeon keeper came and tried to close the gate, but I got Natu to turn me into a Mew and slid under the gate before it closed. Then I left the park and went back into the city, which oddly enough for me stayed the same. Then the police came and I ran (Or floated or something) back to the graveyard area where Gir asked me to help him get the Invader Zim soundtrack to give to Giovanni as a birthday present. The dream ended on a plane, where I was giving Gir the Record (RECORD!), and he was happy. Some other stuff might have happened but I can't remember.
Phoo.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 22, 2008)

We already have a dream thread.

But I had a dream where everything was drawn in The Simpsons style. It was something about a guy jumping to the ground, then he got jumped on by an elephant and then the elephant by the dog. And apparently, every place had the names of Simpsons episodes that only existed in the dream. So, I said something about that I was on "Wii" (the "episode" and place was named something with Wii, so everybody just called it Wii). Then I got to a city with some shops or something.

I can't remember it all, but that one was weird.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 22, 2008)

Every dream I've ever had. Not one of them makes _any_ sense.

Trouble is I forget them too much, or wake up, can't understand what the *hell* was going on, and can't describe them. But I definitely remember one had something to do with pirates having a water-balloon fight.


----------



## CNiall (Aug 22, 2008)

Lucariking said:


> I drowned to death


...? (this may be a valid term but I've never heard of it, it sounds damn weird and 'I drowned' has exactly the same meaning)

I barely ever remember any of my dreams, and the closest I get to remembering them is a few fragments that are completely uninteresting. Whoo.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 22, 2008)

CNiall said:


> ...? (this may be a valid term but I've never heard of it, it sounds damn weird and 'I drowned' has exactly the same meaning)


Not really. I'm pretty sure "drowning" actually just means taking water into the lungs. It doesn't _have_ to be fatal.


----------



## CNiall (Aug 22, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Not really. I'm pretty sure "drowning" actually just means taking water into the lungs. It doesn't _have_ to be fatal.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drowning

'Drowning is death caused by suffocation when a liquid causes interruption of the body's absorption of oxygen from the air' and so on.


----------



## Harlequin (Aug 22, 2008)

I used to have this recurring dream that took place in the Disney castle. Basically I was chained up in the dungeons along with Aladdin, Carpet and that goat from Hunchback of Notre Dame. 

Aladdin and Carpet were fine, but the goat would just ram me until my arm broke and then it'd eat me. And nobody would help.

Not my worst dream, but.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 22, 2008)

The goat's called Djali. I think he's cute~



CNiall said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drowning
> 
> 'Drowning is death caused by suffocation when a liquid causes interruption of the body's absorption of oxygen from the air' and so on.


I laugh in the face of The Site That Can Be Edited By Any Old Moron!



> According to the World Health Organization, drowning is defined as "the process of experiencing respiratory impairment from submersion/immersion in liquid." Drowning outcomes should be classified as resulting in death, morbidity (sustaining an injury), and no morbidity.


I had a dream I was shot in the leg the other night. I can't remember anything else, but I woke up and had to check it wasn't bleeding D:


----------



## cheesecake (Aug 22, 2008)

I had an extremely weird and disturbing dream last night. Some guy kept shooting me around my waist (it felt weird but no big amounts of pain) and then I blacked out and woke up later (in the dream). I could walk without and pain and there were little corks in the holes around my waist from the shots and I kept having little crying moments. And that guy was somehow related to me and he was all like "I do love you though!" But I kept denying it.

I guess that water and popcorn before bed did it. xD


----------



## Flora (Aug 22, 2008)

My sister had a reeeeeeeeally weird dream once.

Apparently, our parents were dead, and we apparently lived in a forest or something.  My sister apparently went off to find seeds - in the middle of a HOUSE, mind you - and ended up watching some kids.  This weird little girl somehow gets into the house, and my sister can tell that she's evil (somehow).  She says, "I'm gonna kill you all! Starting with the little boys!" (Why the little boys?)  So my sis starts herding the children into somewhere, but they follow her.  And she trying to protect the kids, yelling, "hat did they ever do to you?" And, for some reason, my Aunt appears on the couch, saying, "Don't insult her.  She'll _kill_ you." (We all knew that, dear Aunt of mine.)  So the little girl pulls out some needle thing and starts poking my sister all over her arm with it.  And since she knows she' gonna die (somehow), she goes outside, leaving the children, and wonders who she should call first.

And then she woke up.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Aug 22, 2008)

I used to have this recurring dream where I was in my Grandma's chicken coop (Well, it's not a chicken coop any more, it's like an attic now). I would watch myself walk around, completely oblivious to a wolf right behind me. But every time he would open his mouth to bite me, I would accidentally step on his snout.
Repeat X amounts of times.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Aug 23, 2008)

Just now I remember this weird dream. Me and my cousin were clothes shopping, and IDK what happened but I said to myself "Well, I guess I can do that- this is only a dream after all." Some other stuff happened that I can't remember, but I remember it had something to do with team rocket. 

I just noticed I have a lot of dreams about team rocket Oo"

*thinks of other dreams now*...

AH YES! I remember that one... Me and pretty much every cartoon character I ever knew were singing while I floated in a boat through the water of a Canal in the streets of Los Angeles. I remember Mandy being there in particular. Singing. Idk... But thats probably one of the stranger ones...


----------



## Harlequin (Aug 23, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> The goat's called Djali. I think he's cute~


You wouldn't think that if he'd mauled you >:( It was a scary dream. I still wake up scared after it.


----------



## Alxprit (Aug 24, 2008)

I had a dream one time that I was a Torchic in a version of my hometown inhabited by Pokémon. I wake up suprised that it didn't really happen. *sniffle*

More recent dreams involve costumes that merge with your skin. MAGIC!


----------



## Treechu (Aug 24, 2008)

I had a dream were I was apart of the Scooby Doo gang and we were chasing that virus thing from that one Scooby Doo movie. In a giant mansion.

I'm being serious.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 24, 2008)

Doesn't sound like you are.
Anyway, a strange one.... let's think.
All I can remember were the ones where Rock Lee (of _Naruto_) broke his arm (probably caused by the bandages around his wrist); when Neji and Naruto (both of _Naruto_) were talking about a glitch in the TV, then Lee began to fall from the building, and Gai came and ran up the wall and caught him.
 And one where I hugged Neji ~ I don't know where that came from, but it was nice.


----------



## Flora (Aug 24, 2008)

...Should I comment on the "one-hundred Teletubbies at the bus stop" one?

DON'T ASK.


----------



## Venged_Kitty (Aug 24, 2008)

I can't remember any recent dreams, but about a year ago, I had a dream that I went to school in green pajama pants with Buckcherry printed all over. I don't really know why, though, because I don't even like it =/


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 24, 2008)

Treechu said:


> I had a dream were I was apart of the Scooby Doo gang and we were chasing that virus thing from that one Scooby Doo movie. In a giant mansion.


Was it like the thing where you run out of one door being chased by a bad guy into another door, then run out of the door chasing the bad guy and run into another door, then the bad guy runs out of _there_ pushing you in a wheelbarrow, etc. etc.?


----------



## Alxprit (Aug 25, 2008)

^ "Eh, it's a chase scene."


----------



## shadow_lugia (Aug 25, 2008)

I had a dream that I woke up and lost my voice. Losing my voice scares me to death DD:


----------



## Alxprit (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh, I could imagine. Not being able to talk would seriously suck. Especially when I'm rarely listened to in the first place.


----------



## spaekle (Aug 25, 2008)

My favorite dream I've ever had:

The first part of the dream I don't really remember well, but it involved my friends all going to the moon and various planets. When we came back to Earth, it was apparently the end of the world. The Earth's atmosphere was completely gone - I could see clearly into space, and for some reason there were two suns. I can't remember what happened after that, but later the sky was back to normal, and it looked like it was about to rain. I was at my grandparents' house. 

I decided to go looking for my friends, so I started running all around town. There weren't any cars on the streets, and there were random rockets shooting up into the sky. Eventually I found my 9th grade History teacher standing in the middle of the road, looking up at the sky. I talked to him about how the atmosphere was gone earlier, and about the two suns in the sky. He told me that there was a special on the Weather Channel saying that that was a rare natural phenomenon and nothing to worry about. 

But then the sky suddenly got dark again, and for some reason I was afraid of a volcano erupting, so I ran off in search of my friends and/or a shelter. I ended up going back to my grandparents' house, and all of my friends were sitting at the kitchen table. I was all "ZOMGWTF GUYS A VOLCANO IS GOING TO ERUPT WE NEED TO GET TO A SHELTER" but they were just like "We know. We're having an apocalypse party!" So I sat with my friends at my grandparents' house and ate chocolate cookies during the apocalypse. :p

-

I seem to have a lot of dreams about natural disasters, especially tornadoes, and the apocalypse. Also common in my dreams is me finding large quantities of money in strange places, i.e. finding $300 in my coffee. I've had quite a few dreams about going into space, too. It's usually unrealistically far out into space (like, to Pluto) where through the whole dream I'm thinking "wtf it's like -400 degrees here I should be dead". 

Then there's those crappy school dreams where I don't have my schedule on the first day so I'm wandering around cluelessly and I get counted as skipping. :[


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 25, 2008)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> My favorite dream I've ever had:
> 
> The first part of the dream I don't really remember well, but it involved my friends all going to the moon and various planets. When we came back to Earth, it was apparently the end of the world. The Earth's atmosphere was completely gone - I could see clearly into space, and for some reason there were two suns. I can't remember what happened after that, but later the sky was back to normal, and it looked like it was about to rain. I was at my grandparents' house.
> 
> ...


It's still no pirate water balloon fight. xD


----------



## S. E. (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, here's one of the only dreams of mine that clearly made sense, which I had just recently:

Okay, dream starts off with me in my house clutching my stuffed fox. Apparently, the house was on fire, but no one seemed to care until the fire fighters came out of nowhere. They were trying to evacuate us, but I was foolishly worried about my Digimon and Pokemon. So I had my purse, and I stuffed my Gamecube (XD) in it, and then my DS, which apparantly had Digimon World Dusk in it. Then the fire fighters caught up to me and tried to escort me out AGAIN. The fire fighters must have been retarded, as one of them swung they're arms and tried to grab me. They missed, and then they gave up. Then I realized I had forgotten Pokemon Pearl, which had my very first Pokemon on it! 'OH NOEZ!' I thought, 'Not Charmy the Charizard! I must SAVE him!' So I practically tore the burning house apart looking for Pearl. I was going insane because it was always either on my computer desk, or on my game desk with my Gamecube. It was nowhere to be found. Then I woke up.

Afterwards, I felt guilty that I would endanger my family and myself trying to save my non-existant 'pets', but looking back on it now it was kind of amusing.


----------



## Zehla (Aug 26, 2008)

I used to have night terrors.

For those who don't know: Imagine you're awake but dreaming still; you can't move your body, you can't make any noise. It's like being under a weak anesthetic while whatever you're dreaming about happens in front of you.

The worst one ever, though...god, I can't even talk about it without shaking.

I was maybe 15. I woke up to the night terror, as usual I couldn't move or talk. I could only look around my room. Then I saw something at the foot of my bed. A long, spindly arm with equally thin fingers, gnarled and tipped with claws. The thing climbed up onto my bed - it looked kind of like an emaciated child with legs and arms too long for its body. I'll never forget its face though. It had stringy, greasy hair - and the whole thing was this sick brown color. Its eyes were sunken into its face, but they were unnaturally huge, and it had no lips - all I could see were its rotting gums that were riddled with tiny, sharp teeth.

And it sat there and stared at me. 

To this day I could draw it if I wanted to. But I don't. >_> I'm glad I don't have night terrors anymore.


----------



## Alxprit (Aug 26, 2008)

I dreamt I was flying on something I can't remember. I do remember laying on its back and bringing my hands around the body in order to keep from falling. Scary, but kinda fun...


----------



## Maron (Aug 26, 2008)

I´ve had two repeating nigthmares, in the scariest one, me and a couple of boys are running away from a man, who apparently was a cannibal, through a white and never-ending desert, it may not sound scary, but every time I had that dream i woke up sweating.

Inthe other one I am swinging on a huge swing very fast, and I´m always getting that feeling in my stomach that I will fall of the next second. 
For some reason I can´t get off it, nor slow down, and when I reach the top I`m falling down... and wake up.


Oh, yes, sometimes I dream that I am flying, but when I wake up I´m feeling sad it wasn´t real.


----------



## coughsalot (Aug 26, 2008)

I had a dream about a meteor shower on the weather forecast, but when I told everyone about it, they just sort of responded in a normal way. Then there were these mudslides instead and nobody cared. Then, I saw a random person run out of a nearby store claiming that someone was waving a gun around... Then I woke up.


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Aug 26, 2008)

I had a dream where a Jigglypuff had a stick of glue that could freeze people how they were (my dad was frozen sitting on the piano bench facing away from the piano with his arms up as if he were playing. He looked startled, and seeing him like that scared me) and I was trying to hide from it. I ran to my room to find my little cousin and my best friend there. I opened the closet and jumped onto a random Ghost (those purple alien one-man vehicles from Halo) and the other people followed me in. I said to them, "There isn't enough room. Hide somewhere else!", but they refused.

Then the Jigglypuff came in and froze us. Repeat one more time.

For some reason that really scared me. I was looking wildly around my room for the Jigglypuff, and even looked in my closet for the Ghost. The part with my dad frozen really creeped me out. And, oddly enough, that was right after I got my Darkrai promo card. O.o


----------



## shadow_lugia (Aug 26, 2008)

Alxprit said:


> Oh, I could imagine. Not being able to talk would seriously suck. Especially when I'm rarely listened to in the first place.


It's actually the fact that the only time I ever lost my voice something clogged up the filter that only lets oxygen into your body or something, so I had to put all my energy into breathing and was on the verge of passing out for two fucking hours.

Scared the hell outta me DD:

Last night I had a dream about Barbie dolls. I almost threw up.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Aug 26, 2008)

I have some crazyass dreams ALL the time!

Once I dreamt I got hit by a bus, died, woke up in the Digital World as a Zanbamon, and Anubismon came up to me and said "The Digi-Gods gave you new life! Be thankful, ex-human!" I, as Zanbamon, rode around, cutting trees that oddly enough, looked like Bonsly and Sudowoodo, in half. Then I kicked a Beelzemon's ass, and shouted "FOR LEEEOOMOOOOOOOOOOON!", while doing so. And then, later on, I married a Digimon that looked like Numemon and Sukamon DNA Digivolved.


----------



## PK (Aug 26, 2008)

Ooooooh boy. You haven't seen strange untill you see my dreams.

For instance, the other day I dreamed I was fighting to the death with a giant sumo wrestler in a tiny treehouse on top of an enormous tree in central park. He was angry because I broke his Nirvana CD by accident, see.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 27, 2008)

After watching about 15 hours of 24, I had a weird dream the other night where me, some RL friends, a couple of people from here (I only remember FMC and Mhals, though) and the cast of 24 had to deal with a big terrorist threat. It was _intense._


----------



## Old Catch (Aug 27, 2008)

I had a fever-dream where I fell through a Haunter. It was hot, not cold the way ghosts are supposed to feel. Also, it smelled like perfume.


----------



## PK (Aug 27, 2008)

I've had bizzare fever dreams before. Several times I've dreamed of trying to race garlic while slowly melting.

Also, I always have nightmares when I have fevers.


----------



## Ice tiger (Aug 27, 2008)

Once i was walking in a field and there were random baby birds on the ground, going peep peep peep! they were cute so i touched one and it died! D: I picked up another and it died! it made me sad, then Freddie Crugar  came and chased me around!


----------



## Dinru (Aug 27, 2008)

Once, I drempt that I turned on my Animal Crossing Wild World game, and it said, "A neuclear bomb has gone off in close proximity to CakeClan (My town), and everyone died. So there will be no more Animal Crossing. Thank you for playing!" Needless to say, that morning I checked. No neuclear bombs for me :D

Also, I had a dream where I went to a supermarket and someone gave me a little plush doll of Sailor Moon :D! It was cute, too. I still wish it had been real...

Oh, and I've been having reoccuring dreams of Ed from FMA walking on railroad tracks with whatever song I had stuck in my head playing in the background 0o


----------



## Linzys (Aug 29, 2008)

My fever dreams are usually really bizarre or scary, though I can't remember any recent ones. Every time I got sick (usually strep throat or ear infections) for a couple of years after I had bacterial Meningitis (which was when I was 3) I had recurring nightmares about my family being tied up and put on a conveyor belt under ground and being pulled into an enormous machine where they were ground up, and I would be watching, panicking and crying my eyes out through a small window in the ground in a seemingly peaceful field, and a man who seemed like an employee or something in charge of whatever was killing my family would tell me that it was okay and give me a dandelion. Those dreams caused me to sleepwalk a couple of times.

All of my nightmares are usually scary because they have to do with something horrible happening in plain sight and people telling me that I'm wrong or that nothing can be done. >_> Like the one in my first post.

Another example of that sort of dream is one where I was bitten on the hand by a snake, and it was clinging to the spot as I told my mom to call 911, and she just said calmly that there were no places specializing in that sort of thing on the island that we live on, and when I told her that she HAD to call 911, she just looked through the phone book to prove it as I freaked out and kept begging. In the dream I started getting numb and dizzy and then woke. up. @_@


----------



## Darksong (Aug 29, 2008)

Dinru said:


> Once, I drempt that I turned on my Animal Crossing Wild World game, and it said, "A neuclear bomb has gone off in close proximity to CakeClan (My town), and everyone died. So there will be no more Animal Crossing. Thank you for playing!" Needless to say, that morning I checked. No neuclear bombs for me :D


That's hilarious.

I just had this dream where Sasuke from Naruto was a champion soccer player. o.O


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 29, 2008)

I wanna tell about the water cage!

But it's hard to type while singing Japanese. Just wait a minute.

Okay.

So I was on this beach with black sand. Then something happened and I was on this tan-sand beach. It was like the Marowak Dojo from PMD2. Marowak was talking about how I failed, blah blah blah, and a Delibird was with him. I went through the portal and I was back at the black beach.
I walked farther and came to this long dome-shaped house-thingy. It was more a mound of dirt than a house, but it was someone's home.
And that someone was a white snake with purplish-black hair. Whiter than whatever white you can think of.
Anyway, the snake sounded exactly like Orochimaru when it talked to me. I explored around a bit and then left. I turned and went to this little pond-on-the-side-of-a-tiny-cliff, and Anko was there. She told me something like "be careful on the mission" or something, and I turned around and walked farther. I went down spiral stairs and went underground. For some reason, Sasuke was right next to me, except he'd stolen Shino's pose.
Then I appeared in some sort of cage. It was four wooden posts and chain link fence between them. There was also this gate with an extremely-easy-to-pick lock. A Slowbro was at one corner, but I ignored it. Something made it hard to open the gate, but I eventually did. Tortimer from AC appeared and congratulated me, giving me a tour of the place. Then I saw Kapp'n riding a stick figure bike in the sky. It was orange.

So here's what it meant (credit to Darksong for helping):



Spoiler: Semi-recent Naruto episodes



First things first. The white snake, of course, was Orochimaru, and Anko was there because she was on the mission to do something I can't remember along with Shino, Ino and Naruto. Sasuke was there because he was tied in with Orochimaru.
And then, the water cage. I represented Isaribi, the cute girl who was convinced by Amachi. The water of course, too. And then there's the cage. That represented Isaribi being stuck with Orochimaru for awhile, and eventually escaping his grasp even though it was hard. The Slowbro = Amachi because they both always have the same expression on their faces. For Kapp'n, he was a Kappa, right? Isaribi was part Kappa. (If you're wondering, a Kappa is a mythical Japanese sea monster.) The bike in the sky remains unsolved.



Of course, this all happened the Thursday before the episode in which 



Spoiler: the same thing



Isaribi escaped Orochimaru.


 This proves I have ESP. Either that, or a strong connection with StarClan.

Don't ask.

Well, I was proud of finally getting a dream that told the future.

And then there was this other one during what I call the "Great Depression."

My sister and I thought Kidoumaru killed Neji, so she was really depressed because he was her favorite character.

Then, on Hinata's birthday (coincidentally), I had a dream that Hinata was walking beside Neji (even though I didn't recognise him at the moment). I ran up to Hinata and told her, "Hey Hinata your cousin's dead!"
She turned her head like "what the heck" and said in a sarcastic tone,
"Oh, really?"

End of dream.

So that meant that Neji wasn't dead after all.

About a month later the GD ended. My sister was nearly bouncing off the walls (literally).



			
				Her and Me said:
			
		

> Sis: I NEED TO KICK SOMETHING!"
> Me: *shoves large toy horse*
> Sis: *kicks horse over*


----------



## Darksong (Aug 29, 2008)

Cryptica said:


> and a Delibird was with him.


Late interpretation: That was a faint hint about the 596-03 guy.



Cryptica said:


> About a month later the GD ended. My sister was nearly bouncing off the walls (literally).


Exactly. Those are the best words to describe it. Trust me. I was hoppin' all over the place like a hyper frog that just had a million cups of coffee. Happy coffee.

I also remember something about a dream of my own. I was on vacation with Sis and Dad, and at one point Shino showed up. When I looked at the 3-D map, I wanted to go to the place where Neji supposedly was, but we didn't go for some odd reason. 

More about the soccer one: 

Okay, so apparently it was before 



Spoiler: If you haven't watched Naruto since December



Sasuke had left


, and he had returned. I had overheard a couple of people I apparently knew, and they were taunting Sasuke about something.
Then it skipped to the part where I, Cryptica, some other people, and oddly, Sasuke, were on a soccer team. We were supposedly at a huge, really important game, and it said how many games each of us had one. I remember Cryptica had 15, I had 0, and there was another number for someone else. Then came a second to last person and Sasuke, both with "C" by their names. That probably meant that they had won a lot of games (supposedly stood for "champion"). Then the dream ended.

REEEEEEEALLY odd. Imagine that: TigerstarLOL (that's our, Cryptica and I, nickname for Sasuke), a champion soccer player. Ridiculous. I wonder if it means anything.... :P


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 29, 2008)

I had three very strange dreams last night:

Firstly, me and my sister had dinner at Pizza Hut with the cast of 24 (Chloe, Jack and Audrey, at least).

Secondly, me and Nadia from 24 (I clearly need to stop watching 24 before bed) both auditioned for the part of Elphaba in Wicked and I got the part, though she got the part of Glinda but wasn't happy about it. 

Thirdly (and most oddly), Butterfree banned Linzys and Catch-22 from the forums because she discovered they were the same person - and, oddly, the same person who wrote the book A Gathering Light. O.o


----------



## Fluffy Clouds (Aug 31, 2008)

I had a dream that there was this guy blowing up people with a Knuckles' Chaotix cartridge, and it was _bloody._

D:


----------



## Linzys (Aug 31, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> Thirdly (and most oddly), Butterfree banned Linzys and Catch-22 from the forums because she discovered they were the same person - and, oddly, the same person who wrote the book A Gathering Light. O.o


_Well..._


XD Anywho, I had the _weirdest_ dream last night. It really made no sense, and I think it was the direct result of being up till two in the morning listening to music from Detective Conan and reading the manga and hearing about a pretty bad crisis that one of my guy friends is going through and being worried about him. And watching The African Queen (A 1950's movie about some people during WWI in Africa who wanted to blow up a German ship using homemade 'torpedoes' sticking out of holes on th bough of their little steam boat.) 


So anyway, it was all _really_ jumbled up, but there was something about my friend, for whom I care deeply, going out with another girl named 'Erika', and then her somehow turning him into a kid and like, holding him hostage. So I was all 'THAT SICK BASTARD. >=|' And so like, I was pissed off at both she and my friend. (I worry about my friend being taken by another girl I guess, because I told him that I wan't ready for a 'relationship'...I really do like him. D: I think we're just waiting for eachother to decide what we want...*offtopic* )

So then, totally irrelevant, I was dreaming that I was watching Conan have a nightmare involving seaweed, huge waves in the ocean and a white sea monster. And in my dream I was all 'Oh, I have dreams like that. Except my sea monster is black.' (And I have never actually had such a dream. xD) 

OH YEAH! And then later, I was swimming naked in a lake with a lady who was pretty much an ugly anthropomorphic goat, and she was explaining to me that some group that was getting a bad reputation was actually not a cult, but a philosophy having nothing to do with religion. Then she went on to say that there was a human corpse in the lake, but that it was 'empty' and had been dead for a very long time, so it was pretty much just brittle, exoskeleton like skin. (Even in the dream I was like 'Where's the skeleton and how did the skin stay intact under water? O_O; ) and then we went up on the beach, and there were some fire pits and various animal skulls, and a human skull. I was like 'Cool, I can take some skulls home!' (I've been wanting to start an animal skull collection for a long time.) But the goat lady was like 'No, it's part of some Christian ritual.' And I was like 'Oh D: ' 
Then some guy made me hold a human skull, it was heavy and I was grossed out, and then I woke up. :D

There was also something about the goat's group being accused of inventing flying battleships with laser gun things in the boughs, and also a rock that looked like a guy holding a knife.

The end.


----------

